# Homeowner finally kicked me out :(



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

finished this one up, this one was a bit brutal. the previous paint job was a satin finish with no primer. it was a mess. As you see in the before pic was taken while we were pressure washing, the fascia is all back to raw wood.


----------

